# Günther Jauch zurück zur ARD



## Claudia (10 Juni 2010)

*Sensations-Coup bei der ARD: Jauch kommt zurück*​ 
*Gerüchte gab es schon länger, jetzt ist es Gewissheit: Günther Jauch (53) geht zurück zur ARD! *


Der Senderwechsel von privat zu öffentlich-rechtlich soll 2011 stattfinden, wie BILD.de aus Kreisen der Rundfunkkommission erfuhr, die am Mittwoch in Berlin tagte.

*NDR und WDR konnten den Moderator für einen Drei-Jahres-Vertrag mit der ARD gewinnen. Der Plan: Jauch soll ab Herbst 2011 eine politische Gesprächssendung am Sonntagabend nach dem „Tatort“ im Ersten moderieren. Der Sendeplatz, den derzeit Anne Will belegt! Für die Talk-Lady wolle man einen neuen Termin suchen, so der Sender. 
*

Die Moderation von „stern TV“ wird Jauch dafür im Laufe des kommenden Jahres abgeben. Seine Nachfolge soll spätestens Anfang 2011 bekannt gegeben werden.


Mit dem Start von Jauchs Polit-Talk will „Das Erste“ auch sein Sendeschema ändern. Die „Tagesthemen“ sollen dann von Montag bis Donnerstag einen einheitlichen Sendebeginn erhalten. An diesen Wochentagen sollen anschließend Gesprächssendungen ausgestrahlt werden. 
Günther Jauch: „Schön, dass es im zweiten Anlauf geklappt hat. Jetzt freue ich mich auf meine Sendung am Sonntagabend im Ersten.“ Peter Boudgoust, ARD-Vorsitzender: „Wir bieten dem Großmeister der journalistischen Unterhaltung ein Programmumfeld, das seinen Fähigkeiten entspricht. Und den Gebührenzahler kostet seine Verpflichtung keinen Cent mehr. Dazu die Vereinheitlichung der Tagesthemen-Anfangszeiten: ein perfekter Coup.“


*Trotz der Rückkehr zur ARD – seine Erfolgs-Show „Wer wird Millionär?“ will der 53-Jährige so schnell nicht abgeben.*

Günther Jauch: „Seit mehr als zwei Jahrzehnten arbeite ich gut und vertrauensvoll mit RTL zusammen. Diese erfolgreiche Kooperation werden wir fortsetzen. ‚Wer wird Millionär?’ geht weiter, so lange der Sender und ich Freude daran haben und die Zuschauer es sehen wollen. Darüber hinaus arbeiten wir, wie in der Vergangenheit auch, an neuen Showkonzepten."

Bild.de
​


----------



## Buterfly (10 Juni 2010)

Super, noch ein Topverdiener in der ARD den wir mit den GEZ-Gebühren zahlen. Als wenn es in Deutschland keine jungen und gut gebildeten Nachwuchsjournalisten für solch eine Sendung gäbe...
Aber mit Jauch hat die ARD schon Erfahrung http://www.blogmedien.de/?p=2020

Andererseits ist es um Anne Will nicht wirklich schade


----------



## Chamser81 (10 Juni 2010)

Die Will werde ich auch nicht vermissen. Selten so eine parteiische Moderatorin gesehen!


----------



## Punisher (10 Juni 2010)

Da werden die Rundfunkgebühren wohl wieder mal erhöht werden, um seine Gage bezahlen zu können.


----------



## Buterfly (14 Juli 2010)

Jauch und seine Produktionsfirma bekommt für jede MINUTE 4487,18 Euro 

Neuer Polit-Talk: ARD zahlt Jauch 4487,18 Euro für jede Sendeminute - Nachrichten Fernsehen - WELT ONLINE


----------



## Katzun (14 Juli 2010)

did ist mal ein guter stundenlohn


----------

